# Ice fishing tips



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know we're all waiting for good solid ice so we can get out there, I think we're gonna have a good season. I'm a little rusty (in fact i didnt even go last year because of work) and was just wondering if anyone has a few tips for those of us that are rusty or inexperienced. It doesn't matter if its walleye on the lake or bluegill on a pond. I figure were all here to catch fish, not looking for any secret spots, just a favorite method or bait for pulling fish thru the ice. 

I'll start, I've found in the past if I tip my jigging Rapala with a minnow head on the middle hook I seem to catch more walleye.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i also carry chapstick for my lips, but if you spread some on the top 2 eyes, they dont ice up...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Although hasn't been any recent posts, there is a similar older sticky thread in the Hard Water section with a lot of info. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83221


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i also carry chapstick for my lips, but if you spread some on the top 2 eyes, they dont ice up...


Like ur minnow head idea try makin sure u leave sum guts hangin out really seems 2 work for me. i loose more fish on the rapalas then other lures, but i also hook more than others i guess its a catch 22, still lots of fun fightin em. i tip all my lures b it a head or tail nothins wasted


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

minnow heads on a jig work pretty well for crappie. not much ice fishing experience for me but that seems to work.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Although hasn't been any recent posts, there is a similar older sticky thread in the Hard Water section with a lot of info. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83221


lots of good info in that thread. guess i should of done a search first. but hey, lets talk ice fishing


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ratso tipped with meal worms, waxy, or spikes for gills, all the custom jigs and spin gear works awesome, the nuclear ice ants are banging and their tungsten jigs tiped with shiners are on point for crappies !


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Best tip I got is to not fall in!!! Just saying... A dry trip is a good trip! as far as techniques I like banging the bottom a couple times no matter what you are fishing for... Then when they just seem to have commitment issues I like raising it up real slow up about 2-3 ft... Sometimes it triggers them!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you're fishing brushpiles, start high and work your way down or two things will happen. You'll get a snag and break off or you'll get a snag and scare all the fish away from the brush. Just like open water season.  Use your electronics.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

this won't help you catch more fish, but will save you a lot of grief. secure with a lanyard around your neck or to your person anything that you think won't fall down the hole. cell phones, truck keys, and cameras are the usual casualties, along with glasses, leathermans, dentures etc. the magnetic properties of an ice fishing hole increase exponentially with the size of the hole. i used a 6" hole for 30 years, never lost anything bigger than a 5 gallon bucket. went to an 8" hole, lost a new rod and reel and a cooler full of beer.
seriously, when you're on a hot bite, baiting a hook, the phone will ring, you'll set it down, a flag will go up, you run for the flag and kick your phone down the hole. if the bites slow no one will call. tight lines all.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

To back up what FF says. Scientists have determined a black star gravity effect of any hole in an ice covered body of water. In that regardless of size of lake. and any size of hole in lake. Any item dropped will magically fall into that hole . The more expensive the item and the rarer it is. The greater the pull into that very hole.

I leave my cell phone in truck after seeing many of them falling into others holes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow took me a while to find this thread after the move.lol. or just sad. 

ivce got a question, whow many use braid or just floro?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Braid. Flame Fire line. With a 4-8 lb fluoro leader depending on species.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I only put braid on my tip ups with a swivel...then tie a double snare with 2 treble hooks and hook my creek chubs in dorsel and tail...it is killer for pike and walleye...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

FYI for those who don't use a camera. Braided line under the ice looks like your fishing with floss. It's ridiculous. I'm all 2-3lb floro. Unless tip ups or walleye I use 6 lb. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If going ice fishing, fuel your ride in daylight.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Always let the fat guy test ice first


----------

